# Fall Brawl



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations to the 2019FB winners. We gave it our all fishing more hours per week average than any month over the summer. We caught several lengthy fish only to weigh under 9 pounds. One was a dry female 30” weighing only 8-1/2 lbs. Way to go winners. We will be back in the spring and fall 2020!!!

Thanks Fall Brawl 2019 for a great time!

ken


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea congrats to all the winners, was alot of fun..
boat was down so had to fish off the rocks but still managed to be in the top 6 for a week or so lol


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking forward to less boat traffic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have to give credit to those that were fishing in the area while I was hunting this year. They were all polite and gave as wide a birth as possible. The gentlemen I spoke to at the ramp were very kind. I wish they all could be like the ones I had the pleasure to be around this year.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks to everyone that posts on this sight. It’s a wonderful tool as well as just nice to keep up with how things are going on the lake. I normally fish A LOT in the late fall and into winter but this year has been an exception for me. I donated a kidney to my 8 year old son in early November and have been out of commission. For someone down and out, just reading reports has been more therapeutic than you can imagine. Thanks to everyone that posts and as always tight lines and be safe!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

waylon22 said:


> Thanks to everyone that posts on this sight. It’s a wonderful tool as well as just nice to keep up with how things are going on the lake. I normally fish A LOT in the late fall and into winter but this year has been an exception for me. I donated a kidney to my 8 year old son in early November and have been out of commission. For someone down and out, just reading reports has been more therapeutic than you can imagine. Thanks to everyone that posts and as always tight lines and be safe!



To Waylon you are a wonderful person and dad to donate your kidney to your son. No greater gift. My wife passed away three years ago from renal failure after 5 years of dialysis. I wish you and your son many great memories together!!!!!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

What a loving father Waylon!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Waylon22 God bless you and your son I have been down also and this site helps me cope. I will be having bi lateral surgery tomorrow nothing what you went through. I hope to see more pictures after the fall brawl.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hope nobody hit that big buck that was swimming in the lake by e55th Saturday night... that thing was getting it and heading to Canada..
saw it swimming about 730ish.
didn't know those things could swim that fast, but then again there was 200 boats in the area about then too lol
we were just sitting there and my buddy says "" what the he** is that in the water???"" and from where I was sitting I could see the head and every now and then a glimpse of a rack off the top of it... heading out into the lake, then it disappeared into the darkness...
was cool to see actually...
but really a bad time for that to happen...


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> hope nobody hit that big buck that was swimming in the lake by e55th Saturday night... that thing was getting it and heading to Canada..
> saw it swimming about 730ish.
> didn't know those things could swim that fast, but then again there was 200 boats in the area about then too lol
> we were just sitting there and my buddy says "" what the he** is that in the water???"" and from where I was sitting I could see the head and every now and then a glimpse of a rack off the top of it... heading out into the lake, then it disappeared into the darkness...
> ...


They’ve been swimming back and forth to PIB and Kelley’s since the beginning of time. They usually come at night and sometimes in small groups. Damn good swimmers. Years ago while night fishing, three of them walked right out of the water onto shore less than 15’ from us. Occasionally you’ll find one in the spring who went through the ice and wasn’t so lucky. Amazing animals.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They indeed are good swimmers and can go fairly fast. A friend who could row his boat pretty fast tried to keep one from crossing busy rt. 43 at Mogadore. He was on the south end of the lake fishing near the road when one was being chased by a beagle, jumped in on the opposite shore, and swam past his boat headed towards the road. Rowing as fast as he could, he couldn't catch up to turn it. I found a large doe dead one Spring in my shallow pond. Since their hair is hollow, it it nearly impossible for one to drown/sink and apparently had fallen thru the ice and died(quietly) from hypothermia. My son saw one several miles out in L. Erie once swimming along pretty easily.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I was just surprised it was out there while all those boats were out there and there was 2-4 footers and it was heading to Canada


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Pending results:


http://www.lakeeriefishingderby.com/2019-standings.html


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow. I hope you steered him back towards the breakwall


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

mmtchell said:


> View attachment 332579


must be on his way back lol


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I got the picture a few years ago ,, think a buddy sent me it


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

mmtchell said:


> View attachment 332579


 I took this pic right before Hurricane Sandy came through. I'm glad to see it's still making it's rounds! lol


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> Pending results:
> 
> 
> http://www.lakeeriefishingderby.com/2019-standings.html


Taking a while to finalize the results this year!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Did the 28.5" Walleye get disqualified?


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, he did.








Cheetah!


----------



## mazak500 (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks like it. they just posted the 1st 2nd and 3rd place 4th and 5th still pending.
I was skeptical on that fish so early


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't recall having seen a 28.5" fish that weighed 12.7 pounds before.......


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the winners. Due to my pitiful deer hunting skills this fall I only got put twice . Handled a whole bunch of fish those 2 trips but the biggest was only 8# with most being 20-22".

Someone with computer skills needs to make a image of a Cheetah holding a walleye .

I'm in before this thread gets closed.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i entered a 30.25 inch fish that only weighed in at 9.8
couldnt see how a fish 2 inches shorter would weigh almost 3 pounds heavier 
but then again i remember seeing a steelhead one time before 9-11 (when you could go out on the discharge rocks by the avon power plant) that was laying in the water that was soooooooo fat from eating all the shad it couldnt even swim... it was just sitting there in the current eddy... it literally looked like it had swallowed a football it was so fat from eating shad...


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We weighed in a 30” walleye at 8#-8oz. Looked huge for length but it had no eggs in the egg sacs and only a few 75% digested Shad in it. My buddy said it was a burqty model or something like that. When I saw it in the water being netted I thought we were on the $$$ but alas it was not to be. But for those that say to let the huge fish go this “dry” female shows that the fish that are more “fertile” are the fish of reproductive age not the “senior Citizens”.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope some explanation comes out because who knows what the deal was maybe over rodding maybe not his fish maybe not caught legally just some explanation because we are all speculating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

It was caught legally from shore at the cop shop.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Gradyfish said:


> It was caught legally from shore at the cop shop.


 So why the DQ?


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

As far as I know, only one guy that can accurately answer that question. Plenty of people were there, but the fish left with one guy.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gradyfish said:


> As far as I know, only one guy that can accurately answer that question. Plenty of people were there, but the fish left with one guy.


 He caught a walleye but the weight somehow someway was bs. It was clear as day from the moment it was weighed.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was in the brawl this year and really didn't commit to it until final 8 days. I fished hard out at fairport in Hope's of the big fish. My thinking was and will always be that the bigger fish will show up near end. I shore fish only which can be harder to do with limited spots. Now my group caught a 9 pound eye that was dry fish. Was 28"on the dot...seen a handful of 8 pound fish much shorter but also packed with shad. 9 pounder was kept and harvested and had 4 shad in stomach. There was nothing else in fish.

...now not knowing details on why 1st and 5th were dq'ed...its a shame that it happened but still a great tournament. Just sucks when I fish late into the night and drive so far to have a chance at a big fish and something like this happens. That and all who drove from out of state to get their brawl on...in the end could of been something simple or whatever...congratulations to the winners and congratulations to all who put time in and fished hard.

...want to say a big thanks to Frank and Craig at Erie Outfitters for a great tournament and hard work.

Stay twisted/fish hard...

...no other way!

Don.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Being a boat owner, troller, participant in the brawl,I was happy for the fact that a shore fisherman was possibly going to win/cash a check.

Knowing the egos of most sparkle rockets fishermen, they were not going to let that happen.

$80k for boat and equipment
being beat by shore fisherman
PRICELESS


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I figured he jammed about a 2lb perch down it’s throat or something


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Farmhand said:


> I figured he jammed about a 2lb perch down it’s throat or something


Over the years i have seen it all.....Mostly egg sinkers down the throat


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds to me like you really want one......


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Put money into fishing and people will find a way to cheat. To some, it's not necessarily cheating per se, but finding loopholes in the rules which provide an advantage. I used to help organize a small walleye derby and we stopped it because we had no way to enforce the rules, but it was amazing the lengths at which some guys would go to try to win a couple hundred bucks. It takes the fun right out of everything for those who work to organize the event. 

Glad the Brawl has a good way to enforce their rules, and those who followed them will be rewarded. That thing will be bigger than ever in 2020.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Redheads said:


> Being a boat owner, troller, participant in the brawl,I was happy for the fact that a shore fisherman was possibly going to win/cash a check.
> 
> Knowing the egos of most sparkle rockets fishermen, they were not going to let that happen.
> 
> ...


i don’t think the organizers created a way for the guy to fail the polygraph because he is a shore fisherman. They are running a very large tournament with a large sum of money and want to try to keep it fair for anyone no matter where the fisherman was standing at the time of the catch. To say their egos were not going to let that happen isn’t fair to them. 

I appreciate what they are doing and really enjoy fishing the event. We all signed up knowing the rules and that we had to pass a polygraph. I took precautions to not have to worry about breaking the law and Know i could pass it. I wouldn’t let anyone keep more than 5 fish and no culling of fish. If i had 1 guy with me only 4 rods were out of the rod locker and yes i have a sparkle boat that isn’t anywhere near 80k but to me is priceless. There are many assumptions going on with this event but one thing i am happy about is that the organizers have an exact process and they are sticking to it. 

My boat was only 30k so I guess good thing is I only have 1/3 the ego of the 80K guys. I just wanted to point out that the organizers did all they can to keep it fair and as a participant that is all i ask.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Redheads said:


> Knowing the egos of most sparkle rockets fishermen, they were not going to let that happen.


Definitely one of the more ignorant posts I've seen lately, congrats


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I was actually pretty surprised that out of 8,000 entrants, only 300 fish were officially weighed, unless I misunderstood that in a post somewhere.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a boat too many medical bills and a daughter at the university of Michigan and another 6 year old daughter in activities To those who have the glittery boats congratulations!! They are awesome boats and I'm not one bit mad at you! Lol most of those with those boats are actually pretty nice and helpful.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Definitely one of the more ignorant posts I've seen lately, congrats


Agreed Kev


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I guess I am a bad man I have a sparkle boat lol. I would tell anyone where I caught my fish some in the top lip some in the bottom hahaha. But seriously I love helping other guys and I worked my butt off for mine.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

BFG said:


> I was actually pretty surprised that out of 8,000 entrants, only 300 fish were officially weighed, unless I misunderstood that in a post somewhere.


Biggest I got this year was a 9#, wasn't going to drive out there to weigh a fish that won't get any $. Lots of people won't bother unless it's double digits. Wish I could've caught that 32 incher 9#that I caught in june, in November. It would've been a pig. but guess I couldn't since I chopped her up.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

spectrum said:


> Biggest I got this year was a 9#, wasn't going to drive out there to weigh a fish that won't get any $. Lots of people won't bother unless it's double digits. Wish I could've caught that 32 incher 9#that I caught in june, in November. It would've been a pig. but guess I couldn't since I chopped her up.


My buddy caught a 32 during the brawl, didn't break 11.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

A few years ago before the brawl was dreamed up. I caught a walleye in Ashtabula that was 28” and weighted in at 13lbs 4ozs. I caught it late October full of eggs and was deformed looking. I’ve caught a couple of eyes over 31” and never had one of them over 10lbs. I have always said I’ll put one on the wall when it is over 30” and over 10lbs. I have not put one on the wall yet. So those of you questioning if a fish less then 30” can weight in over 12lbs. They can and do exist. Still there is no reason to cheat. As long as their is big money involved there will always be some loser that test the system. Somehow I bet it is Trumps fault that there were disqualifications.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe their like people and don't eat as much when they get too old.  thought about putting it on the wall but it seemed skinny like. Buddy had a 11.5 was only 27" few years back. man that thing was a blimp.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

iv


mkalink said:


> A few years ago before the brawl was dreamed up. I caught a walleye in Ashtabula that was 28” and weighted in at 13lbs 4ozs. I caught it late October full of eggs and was deformed looking. I’ve caught a couple of eyes over 31” and never had one of them over 10lbs. I have always said I’ll put one on the wall when it is over 30” and over 10lbs. I have not put one on the wall yet. So those of you questioning if a fish less then 30” can weight in over 12lbs. They can and do exist. Still there is no reason to cheat. As long as their is big money involved there will always be some loser that test the system. Somehow I bet it is Trumps fault that there were disqualifications.


ive caught probably 15 walleye over 10 pounds over the years and they were all 30 inches or more never under, and they were all in the spring during the run


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

11/30/2013, **** of it was that was the year I first learned about the brawl and missed the sign up date. think it would have gotten 4th, 5th but payout was like $500.









june 2019, only 1 hook in lower jaw, popped out at net. Love june when all you need is a tee shirt


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

Years ago I was fishing out of Huron one cold dark night in Nov. I hooked a 12 lb 7oz walleye on a wally diver flat lining with a medium spinner. I had my flash light in my mouth as I worked it in to net range. I was more than lucky to have got it into the boat that night. I went back to the ramp (Walsky's). Only one other boat there, it was a man that use to post a lot here, name was EazyMark. He had a nice digital scale and weighed it for me. As far as I was concerned I had won the tournament that night. It's pretty much the right place at the right time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

JCsHOOK said:


> Years ago I was fishing out of Huron one cold dark night in Nov. I hooked a 12 lb 7oz walleye on a wally diver flat lining with a medium spinner. I had my flash light in my mouth as I worked it in to net range. I was more than lucky to have got it into the boat that night. I went back to the ramp (Walsky's). Only one other boat there, it was a man that use to post a lot here, name was EazyMark. He had a nice digital scale and weighed it for me. As far as I was concerned I had won the tournament that night. It's pretty much the right place at the right time.


Did you win? If not, what did??


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

JCsHOOK said:


> Years ago I was fishing out of Huron one cold dark night in Nov. I hooked a 12 lb 7oz walleye on a wally diver flat lining with a medium spinner. I had my flash light in my mouth as I worked it in to net range. I was more than lucky to have got it into the boat that night. I went back to the ramp (Walsky's). Only one other boat there, it was a man that use to post a lot here, name was EazyMark. He had a nice digital scale and weighed it for me. As far as I was concerned I had won the tournament that night. It's pretty much the right place at the right time.


While there is indeed skill involved in consistently catching large walleye or any other fish, LUCK probably plays the biggest role in winning the Brawl.
Simply getting out there may be the only factor more important.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

mkalink said:


> A few years ago before the brawl was dreamed up. I caught a walleye in Ashtabula that was 28” and weighted in at 13lbs 4ozs. I caught it late October full of eggs and was deformed looking. I’ve caught a couple of eyes over 31” and never had one of them over 10lbs. I have always said I’ll put one on the wall when it is over 30” and over 10lbs. I have not put one on the wall yet. So those of you questioning if a fish less then 30” can weight in over 12lbs. They can and do exist. Still there is no reason to cheat. As long as their is big money involved there will always be some loser that test the system. Somehow I bet it is Trumps fault that there were disqualifications.


 I think a 28” 13lbs 4ozs walleye mount would be much more impressive than a 31" 10lb walleye mount. What do the rest of you fellow walleye anglers think?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

multi species angler said:


> I think a 28” 13lbs 4ozs walleye mount would be much more impressive than a 31" 10lb walleye mount. What do the rest of you fellow walleye anglers think?


Yep.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Just got back from the banquet. The guy that won this year seems like a really good dude. Great story of how he caught the fish and his decisions he made to make it happen. When he was on stage he hit home hard when he said the best part about the win was that the lure that caught the winning fish was a lure he doctored, and added his own painting touch to it. He spoke about his boat, and how it really isn’t a Lake Erie boat. He and his partner were overcome with joy, you can see it on their faces. In about 8 trips they only caught about 20-25 eyes. The night he caught it, it was the only fish that was caught, and it was the right one. I heard his partner ask him outside if it has sunk in yet, as he was just looking at his prize. I don’t think he will sleep much tonight, as reality sets in that he beat 8,000 entries that was filled with some great sticks. Congrats to him, and great story.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

banquet was a good time last night


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the rule for turnament can be changed to longest fish win ,les chance cheeting with weight.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

So if both 1 and 5 was dq any chance might be due to both fish was caught in sandusky bay ?not sure if considered lake erie waters maybe reason for dq never would really know .


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Sandusky Bay is part of Lake Erie.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

multi species angler said:


> I think a 28” 13lbs 4ozs walleye mount would be much more impressive than a 31" 10lb walleye mount. What do the rest of you fellow walleye anglers think?


It was deformed, looked like it ate a Colman lantern. It was fat all the way to the tail. A lot like a Kardishian fish might look like.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

mkalink said:


> It was deformed, looked like it ate a Colman lantern. It was fat all the way to the tail. A lot like a Kardishian fish might look like.


Lots of people have mounted the Kardashian’s fish.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> banquet was a good time last night


The guys in the back had quite an impressive beer pyramid going!! That's what the brawl is all about!!! Fun times with friends just having a good time together! Glad to see they were very responsible and had DD as well!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

The Kardashian’s Kim is the one I like !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

mkalink said:


> It was deformed, looked like it ate a Colman lantern. It was fat all the way to the tail. A lot like a Kardishian fish might look like.


 I seen a walleye like that on an Ice fishing trip on Erie. Looked as big around as it was long. That's exactly why I find fish like this much more impressive than your perfectly formed body length to weight ratio fish. But I'm the same way with deer, a messed up non typical impresses me more than a perfectly shaped typical rack.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KPI said:


> The Kardashian’s Kim is the one I like !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's been ridden more than Secretariat as Jim Carey would say.


----------

